# Virginia



## COUNTRYMAN (Dec 31, 2008)

Northern VA , about 1hr south west of Wash DC


----------



## MsEmmm (Dec 1, 2009)

HI VA's... I grew up in VA and have a farm there.. living in Greensboro NC and commuting every weekend : )

nice to be here


----------



## LauraM (Dec 1, 2009)

I am in Virginia, also.  Central Virginia......the Shenendoah Valley.  Our place is about halfway up the second highest peak in Virginia (Elliott's Knob and our property is surrounded on three sides by National Forest with a Wildlife Management area across the road from us.


----------



## LazySFarm (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice to meet y'all. I am from the Virginia Heartland, Cullen VA.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## AlisonJ_SFW2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Greetings, fellow Virginians!  We're in Powhatan, about an hour west of Richmond.  Currently have poultry, but I'm trying to talk DH into getting a couple of goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 14, 2010)

I am in Virginia!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm in eastern CT, but lived in Ashland, VA for 4 yrs!


----------



## D'Angelo N Va. (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello I am in King William, Va.  I just got on this forum and I was wondering, if anyone knows where I might get some fresh cow/goat milk from with out paying an arm and a leg for it.  Everyone says I have to pay boarding fees and this fee and that fee...I grew up on a farm and still live on one.  I can only drink milk straight from the cow or goat...believe it or not the pastuerized milk in the stores makes me upset stomach unless I mask it with something in it....PLEASE ..anyone.  if you want, you can pm me or respond on here.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome...Im from New Hampshire!


----------



## HolsteinLuver (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I'm from Powhatan, Va.

I am wanting a dairy holstein cow sooooooooooo bad!


----------



## peachick (Feb 12, 2011)

I used to live near Fredericksburg VA
now I live near Frederick MD


----------



## gettinaclue (Apr 14, 2011)

Living in Spotsylvania County


----------



## brentr (May 8, 2011)

I live in northern Fauquier county, straight out Hwy 66 about 50 miles or so from D.C.  Been in VA for 6 years.


----------



## EllieMay (May 15, 2011)

New here.

Live in the Shenandoah Valley near Waynesboro/Staunton.

Have chickens and now contemplating getting some sheep.


----------



## BebeLapinouBlanc (Aug 21, 2011)

Virginia Beach


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking for Livestock Gardian Dog in central VA.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi I live in Middlesex county the Middle Peninsula of Va. where the Rappahannock River meets the Chesapeake Bay  I LOVE Va!


----------



## LauraM (Oct 21, 2011)

EllieMay said:
			
		

> New here.
> 
> Live in the Shenandoah Valley near Waynesboro/Staunton.
> 
> Have chickens and now contemplating getting some sheep.


Very close to me!  I live between Staunton and Craigsville.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 21, 2011)

We live in the Valley in Virginia.  Hello everyone.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Aug 16, 2012)

Any other Va people here? 

I raise Dairy Goats,Chickens,Ducks,Turkeys,Geese, Guineas, a Hog and am building my meat Rabbit herd I am hoping we can add a Beef Steer soon.

Are any of you going to the Gilmanor Swap sep15th? I will be there it would great to meet some of you


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in Middleburg, VA!


----------



## CocoNUT (Aug 22, 2012)

WV panhandle - spitting distance from the VA line and about 11 miles from Winchester.


----------



## Martin Farms (Jan 16, 2014)

We're from southwestern Virginia. From a tiny county called Tazewell County 

We have beef cattle, Boer and some crossed goats and a hand full of chickens!!


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 14, 2014)

We're in Southwest VA, Grayson County--so not too far from you, Martin Farms. We have a few of some different kinds of livestock that we raise just for ourselves, including heifers, bottle lambs, rabbits, chickens, and ducks. But we also raise large numbers of meat chickens each year for the local market.

So excited that there are other VA people here!


----------



## wolf (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm in southern Albemarle County. I currently have Peruvian Araucana chickens, a pair of turkeys, a flock of purple/violet cross guineas, two Labradors, three cats, and a colony of rats.
I want to get building next year, to possibly start some meat rabbits - and have been thinking about doing a pair of feeder lambs every Spring once I get my fencing completed. I used to have milk goats - but arthritic hands don't wanna milk for me much anymore.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi fellow Virginians.  Been in Va for 35 years, originally a D****D yankee  from CT!!!! Live on the southern aug co/rockbridge co line.  My son and I raise beef cattle and sell mostly feeder calves @ 4-500 lbs, rent nearly all the land we farm.  I also have several jersey and guernsey cows, am an AI tech, used to do relief breeding when select sires had a tech in aug co.  I am a milk tester for UDHIA for 25 years getting ready to retire.  Have some purebred show poultry,  member VPBA,  ran 200 free range layers for several years; raised several breeds turkeys, had 12 sows that I raised feeder pigs on but none right now.  We also have White Texas Dall sheep.  Have some major joint issues right now but keep hobbling along.


----------



## wolf (Jul 29, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> Hi fellow Virginians.  Been in Va for 35 years, originally a D****D yankee  from CT!!!! Live on the southern aug co/rockbridge co line.  My son and I raise beef cattle and sell mostly feeder calves @ 4-500 lbs, rent nearly all the land we farm.  I also have several jersey and guernsey cows, am an AI tech, used to do relief breeding when select sires had a tech in aug co.  I am a milk tester for UDHIA for 25 years getting ready to retire.  Have some purebred show poultry,  member VPBA,  ran 200 free range layers for several years; raised several breeds turkeys, had 12 sows that I raised feeder pigs on but none right now.  We also have White Texas Dall sheep.  Have some major joint issues right now but keep hobbling along.



"D****D yankee", too! Born in New Jersey across from Staten Island! Tell my friends here "I may be a Yankee by birth - but I'm a Southerner by CHOICE!" Do you have turkeys now? What variety?


----------



## wolf (Jul 29, 2017)

wolf said:


> I'm in southern Albemarle County. I currently have Peruvian Araucana chickens, a pair of turkeys, a flock of purple/violet cross guineas, two Labradors, three cats, and a colony of rats.
> I want to get building next year, to possibly start some meat rabbits - and have been thinking about doing a pair of feeder lambs every Spring once I get my fencing completed. I used to have milk goats - but arthritic hands don't wanna milk for me much anymore.



Well I got a pair of lambs - Katahdins from Mr. Wise in Buckingham. They've gotten the pasture grass down below armpit-level, and I frequently take them out back to the cutover, to help clear trails through the growing jungle back there. I may snip a few baby trees here and there, but for the most part - I sit in a chair with a book and coffee, and watch 'em eat. The trail just appears as they move from one spot to the next!

I've also managed to get Delaware chicken eggs, and now have a fledgling meat-bird flock.


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 5, 2018)

gettinaclue said:


> Living in Spotsylvania County


Spotsylvania too!!!  Little place called Partlow


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello.  From Spotsylvania!!!   Anyone heard of Partlow?! Probably not


----------

